# Tauschthread Vol2 ( PC, Xbox, Handy, Games, Elektronik etc. ) Großes  Update



## Yosemitesam00 (11. August 2009)

*Tauschthread Vol2 ( PC, Xbox, Handy, Games, Elektronik etc. ) Großes  Update*

Hi,
 habe mal alles was ich zu Tausch anzubieten habe neu geordnet und upgedatet. Alle Teile sind soweit nicht anders angegeben voll funktionsfähig. Bilder aller Teile sende ich auf Wunsch ( und bei wirklichem Interesse ) gerne zu.

 PC Hardware:


 - Hercules Ecafe EC-800 Netbook:
eCAFÉ? EC-800-H20G/S (Linux) - eCAFÉ? - Hercules
 In Originalverpackung mit zusätzlichem externen HP CD-Brenner HP 8200
 plus , Verbatim 4GB SDHC Karte, K3565-Z HSDPA USB Stick und optischer
 Mouse.

 - Asus P5B-E Plus Motherboard ( Sockel 775, viele Übertaktungsfeatures
 etc.; nur das Board ohne Zubehör; Treiber kann ich beilegen )

 - Vier 512MB DDR2-800 Riegel ( 2x Geil CL=5-5-5-5, 1.8V, 2x Samsung )

 - Geforce 7950GX2 ( Karte ist von Hercules und ohne Zubehör Die Treiber
 kann ich beilegen.

 - Palit Geforce 7900GS ( PCI Express mit 512MB DDR3, 2xDVI, Tv-out; ohne
 Zubehör ; siehe oben )

 - 80 GB Seagate HD

 - Speedport W 500v Wlan Router ( in Originalverpackung inklusive Kabel )

 - 300 Watt ATX Netzteil

 - Plextor PX-712A DVD- Brenner

 - Logitech Wingman Extreme Digital 3D Flightstick ( Achtung: kein USB,
 sondern Gameportanschluss )

 - 3 Netzteile ( Enermax EG465AX-VE, Tagan TG380-U01, LC-Power LC 6550 )
 von 380-550Watt. Achtung: Ich deklariere diese Netzteile ausdrücklich
 als defekt. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob sie noch funktionieren und werds
 auch nicht ausprobieren, da ich keine Lust habe, meinen Rechner
 aufzuschrauben um sie anzuschließen Ich schreib hier auch nicht " an
 Bastler ", denn sollten sie wirklich nicht mehr gehen, so rate ich nur einem
 Fachmann an Ihnen rumzuschrauben, da hier gefährliche Spannungen
 anliegen. Wollte das nur erwänht haben

 PC-Software

 - Hard to be a God ( Steelbook )

 - Diablo ( Erstauflage im Pappkarton )

 - Sacred God

 - Batllezone II ( Pappkarton )

 - Independence War - Defiance Special Edition ( im Pappkarton )

 - Realms of the Haunting ( 3er CD-Box )

 - Der Tempel des elementaren Bösen ( DVD-Box )

 Habe noch etliche ältere mehr. Die hier aufgezählten sind nur exemplarisch. Falls einer was älteres sucht, einfach melden.


 Xbox / Xbox360

 - Logitech DriveFX ( Lenkrad und Pedale für Xbox360; wie neu; originalverpackt, nur einmal geöffnet )

 - Eternal Sonata Xbox360

 - Mirror's Edge Xbox360

 - Xbox 360 175W Netzteil

 - 512 MB Memory Unit ( Original Microsoft )

 - RGB Cable Pro Advanced für die erste Xbox ( vergoldete Kontakte, SP-DIF
 Digitalausgang für Dolby Digital und 5.1 Systeme; mit Originalverpackung )

 - Fable Xbox

 - Star Warts Battlefron II Xbox

 Habe auch hier wieder massig Spiele für die erste Xbox. Sind zu viele zum Aufzählen ( über 65 ).


 PSone

 - Sony PS1 mit kleinem Fehler ( läuft absolut einwandfrei, solange sie im
 Betrieb auf dem Kopf steht; inklusive einem Controller und zwei Memory
 Units )

 - Vagrant Story PSone

 - Breath of Fire PSone

 Auch hier habe ich wiederum massig Spiele. Zuviel zum Aufzählen. Auch einge seltene dabei.


 Andere Konsolen / Zubehör

 - Atari VCS 2600 in Originalverpackung mit 6 Spiele ( Verpackungen geknickt,
 aber auch vorhanden ) und 3 Controllern

 - Sony PSP Originalnetzteil ( für die erste Version der PSP; kenn mich nicht
 aus, wieviel sich da im Laufe der Zeit geändert hat )


 PDA mit Navi / DVD Rekorder

 - Tungsten T5 PDA mit komplettem Zubehör ( Anleitungen, Verpackung,
 Schuztcover aus Metall, Ladegerät, Cradle etc. ) Dabei ist außerdem die
 TomTom Navigator Software ( macht aus dem Palm eine komplett TomTom
 Navilösung ) für viele europäische Länder (alle Karten auf CD mitgeliefert )
 inklusive GPS- Mouse, Autohalterug, Autoladegerät etc. Gerät ist wie neu,
 da es kaum im Gebrauch und immer gut geschützt war.
 Das Teil ist ein echter Alleskönner mit Intel Xscale CPU mit 416 Mhz. MP4,
 Videos, Musik etc ist alles kein Problem. Hier mal das Datenblatt:

http://www.ppcps.de/palm/smartphone/palmone/tungsten-
 t5/datenblatt.html


 - Cyberhome DVR 1600 DVD Rekorder inkl. Fernbedienung und ausgedrucktem
 Handbuch

 Telekommunikation

 - Vodafone K3565-Z HSDPA Stick ( mit Originalverpackung, ohne Simlock )

 - Nokia 7110 ( Sammlerstück; war das erste Wap-Handy; inklusive Ladegerät
 und selbstverständlich voll funktionsfähig )

 - Samsung SGH-B130 ( kaum benutzt; in Originalverpackung; ohne Vertrag
 oder Simlock )

 - Nokia N73 ( Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei; hat normale Gebrauchsspuren.Es
 fehlt allerdings die Abdeckung für den Joystick; diese kann im Netz für ca 2
 Euro bestellt werden; An Zubehör ist nur das Netzteil dabei. Natürlich ohne
 Simlock )

 - Sony Ericsson D750i ( Normale Gebrauchsspuren; funktioniert einwandfrei;
 ohne Lock; inklusive Ladegerät, Originalverpackung, Software, Kopfhörer
 etc.)

 - Motorola Razer V3X ohne Ladegerät. Mit USB Kabel und nagelneuem
 Originalakku ( wird als defekt verkauft; habe kein Ladegerät; Akku ist neu.
 Beim Anschliessen per Kabel an USB leuchtet das Handy blau, wie wenn es l
 lädt. Lässt sich aber nicht einschalten; daher als defekt )

 TCG / Sammelkarten

 - 3 Displays Booster ( also 3 mal 36 Boosterpacks; natürlich noch
 eingeschweißt ) Legend of the 5 Rings Diamond Edition

 Bücher

 Warhammer (in englischer Sprache )

 - Plague Demon

 - Shadow Breed

 - Storm Warriors

 - Red Thirst

 - Ignorant Armies

 Was nun Bücher angeht, so habe ich eine gewaltige Menge aus dem Bereich Fantasy, Horror, Thriller und Science Fiction abzugeben. Sowohl in deutsch als auch in englisch.


 Konkret suche ich momentan eine Quadcore-CPU, eine PCI-E Grafikkarte so ab 9600 bzw. 4670 ( gerne auch höher ), sowie ein Handy mit Qwertz-Tastatur bzw. und / oder Touchscreen. Dies ist aber kein " Muss ". Vielmehr habe ich immer Interesse an Teilen aus dem Bereich Computer, Konsole ( gern auch ältere ), Handy, Games, Elektronik.
 Oder bietet mir ganz was anderes an ( mehr als nein sagen, tue ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Was den Versand angeht, so bitte ausschließlich versichert und unter Austausch von Personalausweiskopien als Sicherheit. Ich habe dann auch kein Problem damit als erster zu versenden, da ich noch keine positiven Bewertungen habe.

 Mfg


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

kleines Update ein paar neue Teile


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

Update


----------



## Kreon (20. September 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*



Yosemitesam00 schrieb:


> - 80 GB Seagate HD


  Zustand, Alter, Laufdauer, IDE oder Sata, Kabelzubehör?


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

Großes Update


----------



## SoSchautsAus (10. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*



Yosemitesam00 schrieb:


> - Sony Ericsson D750i ( Normale Gebrauchsspuren; funktioniert einwandfrei; ohne Lock; inklusive Ladegerät, Originalverpackung, Software etc.)


  Würdest du auch verkaufen? Zum Tauschen habe ich nämlich leider nichts anzubieten. 

 edit: Da fällt mir ein, das hätte ich zum Tauschen: http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/V-Dragonball-Origins-NDS-T-Shirt-und-Gashapon-alles-neu-7741481.html

  SSA


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

Hi,
 leider hab ichs auch nicht so mit den Mangas. Mir wäre tauschen schon am liebsten. Vielleicht hast du ja doch noch was anderes aus dem PC-, Konsolen-, Gamesbereich.

 Mfg


----------



## SoSchautsAus (11. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

Leider nein. Ich bin so eine Art Sammler, das heisst, meine Spiele, Konsolen und Zubehör verkaufe und tausche ich nicht. Und selbst wenn ich etwas anzubieten hätte, müsste es immer noch den entsprechenden Gegenwert haben. Warum willst du nicht verkaufen? Was hast du gegen Geld? 

 SSA


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

 Hi,
 habe nichts gegen Geld. Finde allerdings tauschen interessanter. Daher leider nur Tausch.

 Mfg


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

Hi,
 großes Update


----------



## SuicideVampire (25. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

Tauschst Du das Sony Ericsson evtl. gegen ein unbenutztes Biostar TF560 A2+?


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

Hi, könnte man drüber reden. Hast du eventuell noch ein CPU dazu. Eine Grafikkarte würde ich auch noch suchen.

 Mfg


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

 meinte natürlich " eine CPU "  

 Mfg


----------



## SuicideVampire (26. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

Eine CPU habe ich aktuell nicht zu Hand (es sei denn, ich entscheide mich spontan, meinen 5000+ BE auszurangieren), allerdings kann ich Dir einen Kühler anbieten (Boxed von einem Phenom II X4 920). Außerdem habe ich noch ein Asus A7V600-X Mainboard und einen T-Com Speedport W  500V Wlan-Router. Kannst Du damit evtl was anfangen? 

 Edit: Evtl. kann ich auch noch eine Ati Radeon X1800GTO anbieten, aber da muss ich erstmal eine Freundin von mir Fragen. Über einen Wertausgleich können wir allerdings auch verhandeln.


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

@SuicideVampire:

 Hast PN.


----------



## Rabowke (27. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

Wieviel verlangst du für Mirrors Edge für die 360 bzw. die Memory Unit? Hätte an beidem Interesse.


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

@Rabowke:

 Hi,
 es handelt sich, wie such schon gepostet, um einen reinen Tauschthread ( sonst hätte ich Preise angegeben ). Im letzten Absatz steht, was ich so suche. Biet mir doch einfach was an.

 Mfg


----------



## Rabowke (27. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*



			
				Yosemitesam00 am 27.11.2009 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> es handelt sich, wie such schon gepostet, um einen reinen Tauschthread ( sonst hätte ich Preise angegeben ). Im letzten Absatz steht, was ich so suche. Biet mir doch einfach was an.


Hätte ich was zum tausche, vorallem was dich interessieren könnt', hätte ich es gepostet. Dachte du verkaufst zur Not auch die Dinge, mein Fehler.


----------



## Yosemitesam00 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Tausche einiges: PDA mit Navi, Rollenspiele etc.l*

@Rabowke:

 Hi nochmnal
 kein Problem. Ich hab wiederum gedacht, du hättest eventuell für Mirror's Edge bzw. die  Unit andere Xbox360-Games oder Zubehör zum Tausch. Ist ja meistens so, daß man irgendwann ein paar Spiele über hat .

 Mfg


----------

